# Another Leg Challenge



## butterfly (May 16, 2003)

For those of you that rarely venture out of the diaries...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=341617#post341617


----------



## Brad140 (May 22, 2003)

I'm in do your worst .No seriouslly though I am in gimme the workout!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

Great!

Click the link in the 1st post... it's in there!

We'll start a journal for everyone who's in to post their workouts ONLY and another one for people to bitch about their workouts in


----------



## Brad140 (May 22, 2003)

I can't see that pic its just a little red square


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

Hi B, how are you..........I'm getting psyched for this, seems like a few may do it...........


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brad140 *_
> I can't see that pic its just a little red square


Did you get it???????????You can try the one in my sig..........Leg Challenge........


----------



## Brad140 (May 22, 2003)

I am all for it can you post the workout on this thread my computer won't dl the file for some reason.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brad140 *_
> I am all for it can you post the workout on this thread my computer won't dl the file for some reason.


Katie already did in the other thread.  Please read over it carefully... this isn't an easy program, rewarding in the end, but not easy


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

Thigh Training by
Jason Lomond
Originally posted at Heavyweights.net

General Notes
This is not a program for beginners. It's broken into 4 phases. Depending on your training frequency, each phase will be performed for 4-6 workouts. Poliquin recommends training each body part once every 5 days whereas many of you may train each body part more or less frequently. During this program do not train legs any more frequently than once every 5 days (which would give you 6 workouts for each phase). If you train legs once per week, I recommend moving on to the next phase after 4 weeks.

During the final week of each phase (except for Phase1) decrease the number of sets by 2-3 for each exercise. In addition, cut back on the volume of other body parts during this program by 30-40% of your regular program because you are attempting to specialize on the legs. This is not a program that focuses on calves. That may become a priority after completion of this program. You may want to increase your calorie content during phases 1 and 3 because of higher volume. 

TEMPOS 
The first number refers to the eccentric portion of the lift (the lowering). The second number refers to the pause between the eccentric and the concentric (in a contracted state). For example, the bottom of a squat or the top of a calf raise. The third number refers to the concentric portion of the lift (the raising). Sometimes, you will see a fourth number and it refers to the pause between the concentric and the eccentric. When you see an X, this means the lift should be performed explosively. 
For example a squat of 402 would mean a 4-second decent, 0 second pause, then a 2-second accent. 

EXERCISE ORDER 
Exercises are numbered and should be done in order. Where a number is broken down into letters, for example 2.a), 2.b), You would perform one set of exercise 2a, rest the appropriate length of time and proceed to exercise 2b. Only once you've completed all sets for a particular number should you move onto the next numbered exercise.

Phase 1


EXERCISE SETS/REPS RI TEMPO NOTES 
1. 1&1/4 lying leg curl 4/6-8 2 mins _ * see below 
2. Heels elevated back squat 100 REPS 1:1 402 ** see below 
3. Good mornings 100 REPS 1:1 303 _ 
4. Seated calf raise 6/15-20 10 secs 211 _ 

* To perform 1&1/4 lying leg curl, bring the calves towards the glutes, lower ¼ of the way down over 2 seconds, then bring the calves back to the glutes and lower over 4 seconds. That's 1 rep! 
** Rest interval during 100 reps is of a 1:1 ratio, meaning rest for the duration that it takes to perform the set (or perform the next set as soon as your partner has completed his/her set). Use a stopwatch to time the length of sets if you train by yourself. 

Start with a weight that you could perform 20 reps (approx. 60% of 1RM) and do as many as possible (e.g.) 20 reps. Rest for the appropriate length of time and perform as many reps as possible again. This process continues until all 100 reps with the same weight are completed. It may take up to a dozen sets the first time. After you can perform all 100 reps with the same weight in 4 sets, increase the resistance by 5%.

Phase 2


EXERCISE SETS/REPS RI TEMPO NOTES 
1a. Front squat 5/3-5 2 mins 505 *5% method 
1b. Wide grip deadlift standing on a platform 5/3-5 2 mins 505 _ 
2. Lying leg curl (toes in) 5/4 3 mins 801 _ 
3. Standing calf raise 3/8-10 90 secs 221 _ 

* 5% method: during each workout in this phase add 5% to the weight used in front squats and deadlifts and decrease the number of repetitions by 1. For example, 
Workout 1: (100kgx5)3, 100kgx4, 100kgx3 
Workout 2: (105kgx4)3, 105kgx3, 100kgx4 
Workout 3: (110kgx3)3, (105kgx3)2 
During workout 4 the repetitions would increase to 5 again and the weight that was used in workout 2 would be used. This would indicate a 5% gain. 

Phase 3-Part 1

Notes Parts 1 and 2 are alternated from workout to workout 

EXERCISE SETS/REPS RI TEMPO NOTES 
1. Back squats 6/4-6 3 mins *see below 
2a. Lying leg curl (toes out) 5/4-6 0 secs 501 _ 
2b. Semi stiff legged deadlift 4/8-10 3 mins 402 _ 
3. Seated calf raise 4/12-15 30 secs 211 _ 

Each set of regular back squats (402 tempo) is alternated with a set of pure eccentric back squats of 4-6 reps with a 6-8 second lowering. Use 1-3 experienced spotters when performing eccentrics to aid in the lifting portion of the exercise. Be sure that proper communication exists between spotters so that one doesn't lift while the other does. Perform 3 regular sets and 3 eccentric sets in total. During workouts 4-6 (depending on the frequency that you train) only perform 4 total sets. 



EXERCISE SETS/REPS RI TEMPO NOTES 
1. 1&1/4 back squats 4/4-6 3 mins *see 1&1/4 leg curl above 
2. Partial squat 2/8-10 2 mins 311 ** see below 
2a. Lying leg curl (toes out) 5/4-6 0 secs 501 _ 
2b. Semi stiff legged deadlift 4/8-10 3 mins 402 _ 
3. Seated calf raise 4/12-15 30 secs 211 _ 
** Use a power rack for these if possible and pause on the pins for 1-2 seconds. Perform the top 1/3 of the movement with a heavy weight. 

Phase 4 


EXERCISE SETS/REPS RI TEMPO NOTES 
1. Knee tuck jumps 4/10 3 mins explosive * see below 
2a. Front squats 6/2-3 2 mins 22X ** see below 
2b. Position deadlifts 6-9/2-3 2 mins 221 *** see below 

* Knee tuck jumps are performed using bodyweight only. Wear a good pair of cross trainers. Stand in one spot, holding the arms out at chest level and jump as high as possible. Bring the knees up to touch the hands. When you hit the ground land on the balls of your feet and jump again as quickly as possible, minimizing the amount of time that you are on the ground. 

** Perform the front squats by lowering the weight and pausing 2 seconds at your sticking point before returning to the upright position. Attempt to explode out of the sticking point. It is the intent of the movement, more so than the actual velocity, which is important. 

*** Position deadlifts require that you perform 2-3 sets at 3 different positions: 
1st 2-3 sets: stand on a platform; 
2nd 2-3 sets: from floor 
3rd 2-3 sets: from above the knee 

Use a regular conventional deadlift stance and avoid bending over throughout the lower back as much as possible (in other words, don't look like you're about to walk on your hands).


__________________


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Katie already did in the other thread.  Please read over it carefully... this isn't an easy program, rewarding in the end, but not easy


Oops  , did it again.............for you


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

I'm going to do this at the Y, there will be people to help me there and maybe they'll do it too, I don't have the right equipment at home...........started a membership today so I'm ready anytime now............ I hope everyone is taking pictures........I am..........


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

Yes... pics are a must!  I'll get my hubby to take some before pics this weekend.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Just so you know...that workout above is insane.
The 100 rep squat and deads are rediculous.
Everytime i do it i cant sit on the toilet for 4 days.


----------

